# Unbelievable Humidor deal



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

One of the guys at CBID posted about an absurdly low price on humidors at Walmart.com so I went over and looked and they have the 1,500 Aging Humidor for $195.97 shipped!

Of course I bought one. These range from $749-$999 plus big shipping fees everywhere else.

I tried to find the "great deal" thread to put it in there but I couldn't find it Maybe someone else could find it and copy this in there.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Quality Importers 1500 Cigar Humidor Aging Vault: OLD GROCERY SHELVES : Walmart.com


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

That is ridiculous! I would have never expected Walmart to have that kind of stuff. I just topped off my tupperdor, and my fiancée said I should just get the 500+ End table humidor for $9.38, I just ordered it, and shipping cost a little more than the humi itself!! Ordered and shipped for less than $20!! Haha ridiculous! Here is a link to the manufacturers website Wholesale Humidors Accessories Cigars Coffee


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

My buddies at CBID and SnS have already ordered about 100 of these! 

This will be something if they actually ship what we bought!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

WOW! I grabbed the end table one also!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

crgcpro said:


> My buddies at CBID and SnS have already ordered about 100 of these!
> 
> This will be something if they actually ship what we bought!


Now I'm starting to wonder, I don't know if they'll come through. A different retailer had mine marked as $395, msrp $650!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder, I don't know if they'll come through. A different retailer had mine marked as $395, msrp $650!


Oh, For sure they will probably not come in. BUT, sometimes they do. Deals like this pop up on SlickDeals all the time, they mostly get cancelled, but sometimes they ship em out.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I ordered one of the end tables for myself and a 100ct for my cousin. I doubt they will ship but we might get lucky!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting....thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried for the 500 ct also. Gotta play the lotto to win it, right? Thanks for the heads up Bart.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Now a deal come up like this. Right after I finish building a cabinet:doh: 

Thanks Bart! I ordered an end table just to see what happens.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not seeing any prices on the cabinet or even a way to place it in my cart... If you guys get them, I'll be VERY happy for you all be it, jealous as sin...


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

My bad - i see it now...


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

End table headed my way...I hope!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

out of stock on the first one already :neutral:

I hope you guys get them though, post pics!!!


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

:flypig: Oh man I hope my order makes it through! Not holding my breath though... :flypig:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Do any of you guys have any of these already? If so, I'd be interested to know your thoughts because I just received two desktop humidors made by QI, and the fit and finish are less than stellar. Fortunately, they were very cheap, to the point of making the cost of postage not worth returning them. However, they have led me to think less about considering any larger purchases sight unseen. Thanks. TCB


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

well I just placed an order to see what happens........................Quality Importers 75-100 Cigar Humidor Antique Walnut Finish: OLD GROCERY SHELVES : Walmart.com


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

irie said:


> out of stock on the first one already :neutral:
> 
> I hope you guys get them though, post pics!!!


I just looked, it's back IN stock.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

anyone snag this desktop for 68 cents!?

Quality Importers 100 Cigar Humidor Hi Lacquer Checkerboard inlay: OLD GROCERY SHELVES : Walmart.com


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Crazy deals everywhere.........I had a 1500 count commercial in my cart (for $50), and before I pulled the trigger, someone got it. Hopefully someone on Puff!!!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I also purchased five 12-locker humidors @ $1.35 each. MSRP is about $2500 ea. What they look like: Cheap Humidors The Cigar Locker Wall Cabinet If I receive them I may have to open a shop or a lounge, or find one that could use them. TCB


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> anyone snag this desktop for 68 cents!?
> 
> Quality Importers 100 Cigar Humidor Hi Lacquer Checkerboard inlay: OLD GROCERY SHELVES : Walmart.com


I snagged 25 of them! haha


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not to poop on anyone's parade, but this happens quite often, although never to quite this extent. I found 1500 ct cab on Amazon a couple years back that was like 10% of MSRP. Amazon accepted the order, but three days later, the vendor canceled it.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

As stories of more and more orders roll in my thoughts of receiving anything go down correspondingly. Even if this is some extreme going out of business situation, there's a lot of room between MSRP and the prices that were listed last night. If it's a mistake, this would be too catastrophic to honor. It's one thing if a mistake was made results in a few dozen orders, but it sounds like hundreds if not 1,000's of orders. 

I don't expect to see anything on my front porch.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah well, if so then, like with a $2 Mega-Millions lotto ticket it's been fun to dream big for a while.:ss And hat's off to crgcpro for even bothering to make the mention. TCB


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

I ordered the Geneve 500ct table humi. I don't expect it to show up, but it's worth a shot. I ordered directly from toolking who was the supplier on Walmart. Today all of those crazy deals are gone. I'm expecting an "out of stock" email even though they said stock levels were super high on this one.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

If anyone gets any of these humidors, I'd love to see Pics/price posted!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

These prices are crazy. Just went to WalMart.com and ToolKing and the prices are all grayed out.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like I missed out on this as well, good luck to anyone that got in on it!


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Has anyone had any updates to their order? I really want a shipping confrmation! Haha


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

These are sold and shipped by ToolKing through walmart - From ToolKing's website:

Pricing Errors
Tool King strives to provide accurate prices and product descriptions. However, prices and quantities may change without notice. Tool King reserves the right to limit orders based on out of stock situations, pricing and description errors.
Orders received by ToolKing.com are not consider final until order has been manually verified for accuracy. ToolKing.com is *not liable for pricing errors that are a result of data synchronization problems, database corruption, malicious activity or any other cause that results in inaccurate "fair-market" value pricing*.

Like I said before, I'm not holding my breath - but it's worth a shot!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

May have to change this thread heading from "Unbelievable".. to Undeliverable. Ah, well. Still most fun I've had not actually buying anything. TCB


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

OH man this stinks.
Thought there were some crazy deals to be had.
Then I was heart broken that it was out of stock.
Then I notice the 68¢ deals.
Then the fact that no one has gotten a ship notification.
ugh...

If anyone gets one let us know so we can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

If it is too good to be true....

But then again, wasn't everyones wife a Virgin on their wedding night??? :nod:


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

As expected, the orders will be canceled. On the good side apparently I am getting a $15 dollar gift card for Wall Mart.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

GnarlyEggs said:


> As expected, the orders will be canceled. On the good side apparently I am getting a $15 dollar gift card for Wall Mart.


Me too.

My brother got in on this late last night and walmart already listed sold out. Not deterred he went to the toolking site and found them in stock at the same price. Alas, he too got a notification that his order would not be fulfilled, but no gift card apology straight from the toolking site.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I too got the $15 walmart gift card 'apology' (though I would rather have my $15 end table humidor I ordered).

I'm not a lawyer (though I am versed in bird law) but here's my logic:

Tool King quotes their terms and conditions for their reasoning for not having to honor the price, however, i did not purchase through their website, so I am not bound by their terms and conditions. I purchased through Wal-Mart, (who could cite their own terms and conditions on mispriced items). However, it clearly says "sold and shipped by tool king", thereby nullifying their terms and conditions on said purchase. I would argue that I am not bound by either parties terms and conditions, therefore, one of the two owes me some humidors.

Fight the man!:anim_soapbox:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

AHA!! They said there was an error and that they were going to ship me 5 of the end tables!

Just kidding, I got the error email and a $15 walmart gift card. I guess if this keeps happening, I can have a nice collection of walmart gift cards :mischief:


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got the cancellation email alom with the $15 gift card. The humidor would've been great but i'm not going to complain since they offered the card.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

ha!!.....Yep I got the data synchronization error message also. Oh well. $15 dollar gift card for nothing in a sense.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Another $15 card here too.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

My hopes were so high for a second there.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, they finally updated the prices, there might still be a deal somewhere in there, if you have time to kill........


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anybody actually gotten their $15 gift card code yet?


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

voiceoverguy said:


> Has anybody actually gotten their $15 gift card code yet?


I was wondering the same thing. I got my refund, but no $15 card.


----------

